# EK teardown/clean up



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Thought i'd take some pics of mission get star anise out of grinder.
































































Removing the front burr carrier










Nice bit of star anise stuck to the pre breaker


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Anyone want to guess the weight of all the grinds that had accumulated (to one decimal place)?

I ran 20g of beans through. Guess how much came out (smelling mainly of coffee)?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I'll have a go

3.4g

Did you really grind Star Anise in the grinder?


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

4g?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

.3g ......


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

.2g


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

Jeesby, how easy is to disasemble the ek? Do you have pics of all individual parts? I am thinking to get one and cut it (professionally) to make it shorter - do you think is possible?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

It is easy to kake the burrs apart the challenge is completely removing the motor for the cut and spray


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

1.3grm.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Glenn said:


> Did you really grind Star Anise in the grinder?


Yes. I am a fanny.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I'll be looking out for tasting noes of licorice in your reviews


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Thought i'd take some pics of mission get star anise out of the grinder


And the prize for the least likely sentence to be typed on the forum goes to.....


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Glenn said:


> I'll be looking out for tasting noes of licorice in your reviews


At least the star anise notes of the coffee matched the dessert today



Neill said:


> And the prize for the least likely sentence to be typed on the forum goes to.....


In retrospect WTF was i thinking....


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Total retained grinds in the EK......drumroll please.....










And the first 20g in gave this much out.....


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> In retrospect WTF was i thinking....


Taking the EK's spice grinding credentials a little too literally?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Taking the EK's spice grinding credentials a little too literally?


I'd never have tried it with the Royal anyway


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

cardamom burrs are a real thing, not star anise tho.

Hope you aligned the burrs properly and didn't change the 'chirp point' - could be looking at a spell of re-seasoning.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

what were the figures as cant see the pictures.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Hope you aligned the burrs properly


Nope



garydyke1 said:


> didn't change the 'chirp point'


Yep



garydyke1 said:


> could be looking at a spell of re-seasoning.


Inevitably


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> what were the figures as cant see the pictures.


2.5g retained, 18.6g back out from 20


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I used the EK for 2 espresso's today . 20.05g in & 19.92g out , then 19.98g in 20.09g out

The bigger differential was grinding 30g for chemex - I got over 31g out !


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> 2.5g retained, 18.6g back out from 20


Why 1.4g retention for the "first" grind? This 1.4g will stay in the burrs and in the path and after this it will go to almost 0 retention.? Surely I am missing something here, how does it work?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I think Gary said before that the exit chute/path holds a little in a couple of nooks and crannies but once they're 'full' of grinds the rest just flow straight out. Would expect the next couple of doses to come up a little short too.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Seems to have worked. My espresso just tasted of espresso.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Ground at the fairly standard 2 on the Irish dial - Guatemala gave 48 out in 30 which isn't far off but Cult of Done got 35 out in 35 which is well slow by my EK's standards. Maybe the re-zeroing helped.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

And the star anise taint??


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Gone. It still smelt of liquorice slightly after cleaning but that seems to have gone overnight.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

That's a relief. Was going to recommend blasting some Grindz through.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Just seen this , and I am sure you have asked this question to yourself a thousand times but

*
WHAT WERE YOU THINKING ?*





*
*Great pictures of strip down by the way, by the look of the pictures .EK 's look like a real well built and heavy duty bit of kit and its good to have a clean out so alls not bad .


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Pleased to hear you have recovered the EK.

I suppose we are all guilty of silly actions but 'Star Anise' with my coffee is a bit too far for me.

What you thinking of putting through next? Coffee beans perhaps?


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Were you thinking of these guys

http://www.willitblend.com


----------



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

Shouldn't this go in the Muppetry thread?......Star Anise?.......Blimey you'll be trying dried curry leaves next! I can see the tasting notes of your coffee after that one now.....'Ahhh, the spiced Jalfrazi aroma and Daahl aftertaste of the Dehradun bean, grown on the foothills of the Himalayas.'


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

It started life in the muppetry thread.

The second galette I made went down really well though so I'd say it was worth it. Would I do it again...probably.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

I go away for two weeks and this is what I come back to, made me smile so thanks Jeebsy









Oh yeah, glad you got it sorted.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Xpenno said:


> I go away for two weeks and this is what I come back to, made me smile so thanks Jeebsy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ah there he is ...

Back from the good old ........


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> ah there he is ...
> 
> Back from the good old ........


Yes mate, hols were super duper and I'll do a more coffee related write up once the Jet-lag clears.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Couple of things:

What did you use the star anise for?

How well did it grind?

WHYYYY?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Scotford said:


> Couple of things:
> 
> What did you use the star anise for?
> 
> ...


Needed ground star anise for a couple of blackberry and blueberry galettes

Ground beautifully

Because ready ground star anise is quite hard to come by


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

jeebsy said:


> Because ready ground star anise is quite hard to come by


Do you think you could grind up some pepper for me? Also a real tough one to find.


----------

